# Лордоз сглажен



## Геннадий К (21 Дек 2021)

Здравствуйте,  после травмы позвоночника в поясничном отделе L1 лордоз сглажен, на момент травмы 5 месяцев назад,  в КТ,  было все нормально,  в описании было написано физиологический лордоз сохранен,  через 2 месяца после травмы  лордоз сглажен.  Вопрос,  назад я как понимаю уже не вернуть?  Ни какие реклинирующие валики не помогут?


----------

